# Effacer historique itinéraires Plan impossible...



## stéphane83 (17 Octobre 2014)

bonsoir,
Je ne sais pas si c'est depuis le passage à iOS 8 mais je ne parviens plus à effacer l'historique des itinéraires conserver dans l'application Plan.
L'interface à légèrement été revue et j'ai beau cherché je ne trouve plus...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------

Je me réponds à moi même je viens de trouver au pif :
C'est en haut dans le champ recherche au dessus de la carte le menu propose d'effacer ou non l'historique.
Voilà c'est légèrement différent d'iOS 7


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

stéphane83 a dit:


> bonsoir,
> Je ne sais pas si c'est depuis le passage à iOS 8 mais je ne parviens plus à effacer l'historique des itinéraires conserver dans l'application Plan.
> L'interface à légèrement été revue et j'ai beau cherché je ne trouve plus...
> 
> ...



Cela arrive 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Mr. Milu (1 Février 2015)

Pour se faire, rien de bien compliqué. Appuyez sur la barre de recherche afin d’afficher le champs de recherche. Par la suite, appuyez sur Favoris. Ensuite, appuyez sur Historique dans le bas de l’application. Enfin, appuyez sur Effacer en haut à gauche de l’écran, et pour terminer sur Effacer l’historique. Voilà, votre historique d’itinéraires Plans est vide. Bonne route !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2015)

Mr. Milu a dit:


> Pour se faire, rien de bien compliqué. Appuyez sur la barre de recherche afin d’afficher le champs de recherche. Par la suite, appuyez sur Favoris. Ensuite, appuyez sur Historique dans le bas de l’application. Enfin, appuyez sur Effacer en haut à gauche de l’écran, et pour terminer sur Effacer l’historique. Voilà, votre historique d’itinéraires Plans est vide. Bonne route !



Intéressant comme réponse , mais inutile


----------

